# Snow baby. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia in her snow baby hoodie. She looks super thrilled about it. :lol:

I iz so cute. And time for Mama to trim my toe nails again. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol. she looks so cute , it makes me want to pic her up and give her a big kiss


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> lol. she looks so cute , it makes me want to pic her up and give her a big kiss


Thank you, Elaine!  She's such a sweet girl. <3


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha the look on her face is hilarious! The hoodie looks super warm and cozy. Oh, how I wish Odie's nails were white.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So cute!!!! I wish Toby's nails were white!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gia will be so warm in her new hoodie..and she looks adorable !


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL...very adorable!! Just love her look


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww so cute!

I wish Jaxx's nails were white too! The past couple days I keep telling him we need to go to Petsmart and get his nails ground but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all very much! :daisy: 

Her white nails makes nail cutting much easier. Jades are white too. Lexie and Chance's are light brown. Their nails grow fast. I have to trim about once every 3 weeks.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my! She is so cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Oh my! She is so cute!


Thank you! :daisy:


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> So cute!!!! I wish Toby's nails were white!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes you iz, very , very cute!


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Too cute! 

TLI, all your chi's are wearing hoods in your sig; are they all equally happy to wear them, or is that something that differs from dog to dog? Do they wear them mainly for pictures, or are they happy to wear the hoods up when you take them on walks? 

I was just wondering if I should get something with a hood for Butterbean when colder weather comes (we're having a bit of unseasonably warm weather right now), and what are the chances that she'd be happy to wear it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Pat, Evelyn & NewChiDad. :daisy:

Pat, I only cut the tips too. They are much more tolerant to that. When I try to go short, it seems to scare them. I haven't found any benefit to them being real short. With my troop anyway. Doing it while your baby is sleeping is an awesome idea. 

NewChiDad, my 4 are not fond of clothing. They will tolerate it, but are happier in their birthday suit. :lol: I use clothes and hats for pics. They are super cute.  They would wear the hoods on walks, but would prefer to be free of restriction. Our weather here doesn't constitute forced clothing, so their never ending wardrobe is for quick pics only.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

*SQUEEEE* Gia is too precious!! I absolutely love the snowbaby hoodies. I just wish leaves and grass didn't stick to them so much; mine can't wear theirs outside, which defeats the purpose when it's chilly lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol she does look super eggcited! LMAO...i just went on a comment on recent picture threads of TLI spree


----------



## Tallulah-Belles Mama :) (Sep 18, 2012)

I need to cut tallulahs nails they are dark brown tho I'm scared of cutting them too far :/ do you just use normal nail clippers? I've never done it before 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tallulah-Belles Mama :) said:


> I need to cut tallulahs nails they are dark brown tho I'm scared of cutting them too far :/ do you just use normal nail clippers? I've never done it before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


ive used normal human clippers for kc before since theyre so soft and easy to clip when theyre real young but once the nails get thicker...its harder to use that and might end up with chips...so its better to use a simple dog nail clipper. i was always afraid of usin these but once u get the hang of it...its really not that hard. for KC's nails its white so its easy t see the qwik but for Dex he has jet black nails....so the best i do its trim until his nails dont click across the wooden floors anymore. always have solution to stop the bleedin just incase u cut too far. its better to gothru all that then to leave the nails growin and it just gets chipped wrong when its angled too much while growin...or u can just leave it to the concrete to kind of "gnaw" away at the trimmings of the nails when u walk the pup after a small trimming....naturally :coolwink:


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Such a sweetheart! she always has the friendliest expression  x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LostLakeLua said:


> *SQUEEEE* Gia is too precious!! I absolutely love the snowbaby hoodies. I just wish leaves and grass didn't stick to them so much; mine can't wear theirs outside, which defeats the purpose when it's chilly lol!


Thank you so much!!! :daisy: She's a sweet baby girl. 

I know what you mean. They would work great as a swiffer picker uper thingie mabob. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol she does look super eggcited! LMAO...i just went on a comment on recent picture threads of TLI spree


Hahaha!! Catching up on The Wee adventures, eh? :lol: She was very uneggcited. :lol:



Tallulah-Belles Mama :) said:


> I need to cut tallulahs nails they are dark brown tho I'm scared of cutting them too far :/ do you just use normal nail clippers? I've never done it before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I just use regular nail clippers. I just nip the sharp ends off. 
I like regular nail clippers cause they are easy to maneuver on such tiny feet. 


Evelyn<3Romeo said:


> Such a sweetheart! she always has the friendliest expresrsion  x


Thank you!!! :daisy: She's Mama's lil Angel! <3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol that I was  Dear TLI, I just got chills on one of my but cheeks...is that normal? :albino:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol that I was  Dear TLI, I just got chills on one of my but cheeks...is that normal? :albino:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hhahahahahahaha!!!! Yes!!! Chills on one butt cheek is perfectly normal!!! Hahahahahahaa!! You are so funny!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hhahahahahahaha!!!! Yes!!! Chills on one butt cheek is perfectly normal!!! Hahahahahahaa!! You are so funny!!!!!!


lmao its one my half asleep half awake moments....LMAO!!!  was layin in bed on the phone replyin hehehe!!  yay so glad its normal!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Awww.... Cuteness


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmao its one my half asleep half awake moments....LMAO!!!  was layin in bed on the phone replyin hehehe!!  yay so glad its normal!


So now we know what you think in your half awake half asleep moments. Hahahaha!! You are so funny! Thanks for the laughs! You are fun!! :daisy:



Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Awww.... Cuteness


Thank you!! :daisy:


----------

